

Ask HN: Would you hire someone self trained from a MOOC? - hojoff79

MOOC's are prevalent in today's media and certainly offer significant volume of quality content in certain fields (some computer science disciplines).  As an employer / manager, would you hire someone who was self taught using courses available through a MOOC?<p>If your answer is no, what is the main reason you would not be willing to hire them over a comparable person with a traditional bachelors degree?
======
shock
I would hire anyone regardless of the source of their training as long as they
are capable of demonstrating proficiency, a firm grasp on the core concepts
and a willingness and determination to learn.

~~~
hojoff79
What metrics / standards would you use to vet a potential hire? (someone with
no previous professional work experience). Personal work portfolio, strictly
interview questions? The benefit of a degree is an implicit sign off from a
reputable institution. How would you think about replicating that comfort for
someone who is self taught?

~~~
shock
I've done several approaches:

\- homework project

\- heavy interviewing with plenty of tests and several (3-6 people) giving
written feedback on the candidate in the form of 5 points rating on lots of
skills

\- hire on gut feeling

mixed in various amounts.

In my case, a diploma/certificate doesn't make me feel better. I've seen
plenty of incompetents with a diploma, so I don't take it at face value.
Testing worked best for me. A diploma/certificate also doesn't tell you
anything about the candidate's work style/attitude. A hire with a bad attitude
is much more toxic than a hire that lacks technical skills.

